# Tobi and Wags play time



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well... we've finally got some action shots of the boys playing... Wags is a loud little thing... even when Tobi walks away he just follows behind him yelling at him!!! it's pretty funny except we would love some freaking peace and quiet!!! :wacko:

Expect many many more videos lol!!! :tongue:

Btw i just want to add how proud of Tobi I am, he's not even so much as growled or snarled at this puppy... as annoying as he can be... Tobi just thinks it's the best darn thing in the world when he's nipping at him following him around and biting him :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How very cute! And good boy Tobi, btw when did you change the puppies name?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

aww very cute! looks like they have a blast together! And wags (I thought it was Jet?? lol) looks HEAPS better!! :biggrin:

Found a new house to rent yet? You're not allowed to rehome that lil cutie, they're BFF's, stuck for life now! :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ya we did... This is the most quirky little thing.. and whenever he walks and he's excited his WHOLE body wiggles and waggles... he's not really fast so jet wasn't fitting him... but... Waggles does :lol:

i'll get some video of him when you let him outside and stuff or call him with treats his butt nearly catches up with his head and he's all spastic! it's bizarre and endearing... 

Yes.. Hmbutler... he's gained nearly 5lbs now!!! :biggrin:
I also posted a vid of them eating tonights dinner in the raw feeding picture thread


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering how the little guy was doing, glad everything is going well, is this still a foster situation or have you officially adopted him?


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Great news! I'm so happy that both Tobi and Wags are so happy! Keep the vids coming.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVE IT!!! That's how Tanis and Tiffa play too... but their sizes are a little more drastic in difference!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I was wondering how the little guy was doing, glad everything is going well, is this still a foster situation or have you officially adopted him?


He's still a foster situation, but i won't treat him any differently than if he wasn't for the time he's with us! :becky: He's not much of a cuddler he kinda does his own thing which is probably for the best because i'd hate for him to get too attached to us and then feel as if we dumped him


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> He's still a foster situation, but i won't treat him any differently than if he wasn't for the time he's with us! :becky: He's not much of a cuddler he kinda does his own thing which is probably for the best because i'd hate for him to get too attached to us and then feel as if we dumped him


Was hoping you were gonna keep him.
why'd you change his name?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Was hoping you were gonna keep him.
> why'd you change his name?


It just didn't fit him, when he walks he waggles... he can't even walk straight because his feet are just bouncing all over and his butt catches up to his head, and he ends up walking sideways all over... he waggles


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wags looks great! He's not that dirty little emaciated pup anymore, great job! And you know I just adore that handsome Tobi... I love his half on/half off the couch frog legs! Too damn cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Wags looks great! He's not that dirty little emaciated pup anymore, great job! And you know I just adore that handsome Tobi... I love his half on/half off the couch frog legs! Too damn cute!


lol ya... frog legs is somethin else...you'll see a lot more of that, he does it pretty often, he'll even slide half off the couch whilst stretching his front end... and he just leaves his rear leg up there for a good 60 seconds while he figures out what he thinks he needs to go do...

ya! wags is getting there... there is still some hip action that i'm not liking to see so i'm thinking he might hit 25 lbs at an adult weight... maybe even 30...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> lol ya... frog legs is somethin else...you'll see a lot more of that, he does it pretty often, he'll even slide half off the couch whilst stretching his front end... and he just leaves his rear leg up there for a good 60 seconds while he figures out what he thinks he needs to go do...


Haha my cat has taken to doing that recently on her scratching tower... from the top level, she'll stretch her front legs down till they're JUST about touching the second level (as far as they can go before gravity takes her down) and leaves her back legs in a laying down position haha looks so funny... animals sure are crazy things!!

I think you should pop wags on a plane and i'll adopt him :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha my cat has taken to doing that recently on her scratching tower... from the top level, she'll stretch her front legs down till they're JUST about touching the second level (as far as they can go before gravity takes her down) and leaves her back legs in a laying down position haha looks so funny... animals sure are crazy things!!
> 
> I think you should pop wags on a plane and i'll adopt him :biggrin:


lol I wish that was feasible!! I'm so scared of planing animals though


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

is he a good swimmer? haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow David, Wags and Tobi look like the best of buddies!
Wags seems like a good fit in the family.
How are you doing? I hope you aren't in too much pain.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> is he a good swimmer? haha


Actually the day that i broke my leg was the first day that Wags has ever seen water i think... and he was fearless!!! until he got chest deep and quickly decided that back to shore it was! :lol: he actually brought tobi out of his shell in the water a little bit... twas weird!



Janet At Nutro said:


> Wow David, Wags and Tobi look like the best of buddies!
> Wags seems like a good fit in the family.
> How are you doing? I hope you aren't in too much pain.


They are definitely getting along well! we've not had a fight, Tobi tries to mount him every once in a while but we nip that one (any loud noise usually works) before he smushes him! :lol:

I'm doing great actually, thank you!! pain meds are working still


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats awesome! They play really, really well together! Glad you're getting some good use of that Flip video :wink: :thumb: :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Thats awesome! They play really, really well together! Glad you're getting some good use of that Flip video :wink: :thumb: :biggrin:


Thank you two so much... 

i'm probably going to fill an external with video and go through my hoard of AA's before i'm up and walking around again!! :lol: I hate i'm all broken because i can't be as quick to chase them around and keep up with the "action" :becky:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They're adorable together! I guess it's karma that you have him there to entertain Tobi, just when you broke your leg and 'need' something to keep Tobi busy! 

I like the new name, too!


----------

